# Magnifier



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Just ordered this.

391293691990


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

looks like something Tom Cruise would wear in Mission Impossible , good idea though looking forward to seeing how good they are


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2016)

:laugh:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

The helmets on back order. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> The helmets on back order. :laugh:


 i do apologise.....i could not resist, i have similar in black and i dare not wear it as i was ridiculed by my wife and kids.........it was so traumatic


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

I use 9 power magnification. using eye glasses and visor. my dentist uses the same power with some goofy looking - space age eye glasses, what do you use mate ?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i do apologise.....i could not resist, i have similar in black and i dare not wear it as i was ridiculed by my wife and kids.........it was so traumatic


 Give a little take a little :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

visual aid for a stag beetle??


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I thought about a pair of those, but realised they just magnify the problem :yahoo:


----------

